# Did I hit compliance?



## Med88 (Jun 18, 2021)

If I clocked out exactly at my 6th hour not a minute later, does that count as hitting compliance? I’m actually a bit worried 😬


----------



## sunnydays (Jun 18, 2021)

yes, you have to clock out _before_


----------



## OK Then (Jun 18, 2021)

It is in my store.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 18, 2021)

Exactly and not not a minute later is hitting compliance.


----------



## DBZ (Jun 18, 2021)

Do a punch correction and shave off a minute


----------



## Med88 (Jun 18, 2021)

I can do that?? Lol


----------



## Med88 (Jun 18, 2021)

Not that I would, Im definitely going to be more careful from now on but I didn’t know I could do the punch correction myself


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 18, 2021)

Med88 said:


> Not that I would, Im definitely going to be more careful from now on but I didn’t know I could do the punch correction myself


If you do it then it is time clock fraud and you just made your situation worse. Trust me, the HR Expert will know you have hit meal compliance and will notice the correction. Don’t do it.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 18, 2021)

DBZ said:


> Do a punch correction and shave off a minute


Ummm, no. Big red flag.


----------



## Med88 (Jun 18, 2021)

Oh ok lol I sent my TL a text and let him know. We have a time clock in the backroom and I tried clocking out there but it wouldn’t turn on so I ran to the front and the moment I reached that time clock it was exactly 10:30. I did try to clock out before I literally ran haha we’ll see how much trouble I get in...


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jun 19, 2021)

This is why my store's TLs advise starting to head up 5 minutes before - not that you have to punch out early, but how many times do you get stopped by a guest with a question?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 19, 2021)

Take your name tag off too.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Jun 19, 2021)

Med88 said:


> Oh ok lol I sent my TL a text and let him know. We have a time clock in the backroom and I tried clocking out there but it wouldn’t turn on so I ran to the front and the moment I reached that time clock it was exactly 10:30. I did try to clock out before I literally ran haha we’ll see how much trouble I get in...


I'd imagine if the cameras saw you attempting to punch out on the backroom timeclock at 10:29, you'd have a case for a punch correction.  It's not your fault the timeclock wasn't working.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jun 19, 2021)

Med88 said:


> Oh ok lol I sent my TL a text and let him know. We have a time clock in the backroom and I tried clocking out there but it wouldn’t turn on so I ran to the front and the moment I reached that time clock it was exactly 10:30. I did try to clock out before I literally ran haha we’ll see how much trouble I get in...


Next time just don’t clock out. Then you can do a missing punch and add an out lunch punch before the 6th hour.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 20, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Next time just don’t clock out. Then you can do a missing punch and add an out lunch punch before the 6th hour.


Red flag by doing this.


----------

